# airport extreme

## tolipth

ciao,

ho letto che linux non supporta l' airport extreme, e' vero? Ci si sono novita'? Non c'e' nessun modo di avere una rete wireless con ibook/linux?

grazie

----------

## shev

Che io sappia l'airport extreme ancora non è supportata da linux, quindi niente rete wireless ibook/linux  :Sad: 

(se nell'ultima settimana fosse cambiato qualcosa smentitemi, mi fareste felice!)

----------

## tolipth

Non e' possibile installare una scheda wireless supportata?

----------

## shev

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> Non e' possibile installare una scheda wireless supportata?

 

Mmmm, non saprei proprio, che slot è quello dellaa airport extreme? Mini-pci? Mi pare sul forum ppc ci siano un paio di disucssioni a riguardo, prova a farci un salto (la vedo dura cmq...)

----------

## tolipth

ho trovato questo, ma non mi sembra che il progetto sia molto attivo (e' per Broadcom 4301 ):

http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-bcom4301/

comunque sul forum si parla anche dell'airport: http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=959508&forum_id=260950

----------

## micron

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Mmmm, non saprei proprio, che slot è quello dellaa airport extreme? Mini-pci? Mi pare sul forum ppc ci siano un paio di disucssioni a riguardo, prova a farci un salto (la vedo dura cmq...)

 

Che delusione, e io che pensavo che andasse!!  :Sad: 

----------

## tolipth

Per i powerbook che hanno anche uno slot PCMCIA  e' possibile usare un' altra scheda wireless? Sul forum c'e' un accenno, ma nulla di sicuro.

ciao

----------

## shev

Ovviamente parli dei vecchi pbook, giusto? Perchè su quelli recenti non mi risulta ci siano slot pcmcia...

Cmq cercando con google "pcmcia apple" mi pare si trovi parecchia roba.

----------

## tolipth

Pensavo ci fosse anche nei nuovi pbook  :Sad: 

ora ho controllato   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## shev

 *tolipth wrote:*   

> Pensavo ci fosse anche nei nuovi pbook 
> 
> ora ho controllato    

 

Sorry, nel mio mondo 12" centrico non avevo considerato che esistono anche i modelli 15" e 17", che a quanto pare hanno lo slot  :Razz: 

----------

## tolipth

forse si potrebbe usare un Scheda Wireless USB

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> non avevo considerato che esistono anche i modelli 15" e 17", che a quanto pare hanno lo slot

 

Confermo, nel mio 15 c'e' uno slot pcmcia

----------

## neon

Ripesco il thread perchè vorrei comprare un pbook 12" e l'unico mio problema sta nella connessione wireless (per me fondamentale).

Scoprire che il pb12 non ha una pcmcia mi ha sconvolto, avevo già pensato di ovviare all'inconveniente dei drivers airport utilizzando una scheda pcmcia, ma adesso? come fare?

Avete trovato soluzioni alternative? Qualcosa tipo usb wireless adapter (imho troppo scomodo).

Non ditemi che sarò costretto a ripiegare su di un costosissimo vaio  :Shocked: 

----------

## shev

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Scoprire che il pb12 non ha una pcmcia mi ha sconvolto

 

Bhe, non c'è fisicamente spazio anche per uno slot pcmcia, hanno già fatto i miracoli a farci stare quello che c'è  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> avevo già pensato di ovviare all'inconveniente dei drivers airport utilizzando una scheda pcmcia, ma adesso? come fare?
> 
> Avete trovato soluzioni alternative? Qualcosa tipo usb wireless adapter (imho troppo scomodo)

 

Ti sei risposto da solo: usb adapter. Ne esistono diversi e per tutti i gusti, funzionanti alla perfezione con linux e spesso anche con macosx. Sono solitamente molto compatti (stile pennine di memoria usb), non particolarmente fastidiosi.

Un paio di periferiche supportate da macosx e linux sono la dlink dwl-122 e la netgear ma111 (chipset prism2.5/3), entrambe .11b, compatte ed economiche (30/40 euro). Ce ne sono anche .11g, ma non ho approfondito le ricerche e so darti modelli certi.

Dimenticavo: so che ci stanno alcuni personaggi di buona volontà che stanno lavorando sui driver per linux dell'airport extreme, dei developer debian se non ricordo male. Quindi si tratta di tempo, la soluzione usb può essere un valido rincalzo per ingannare l'attesa dei driver  :Smile: 

----------

## neon

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Bhe, non c'è fisicamente spazio anche per uno slot pcmcia, hanno già fatto i miracoli a farci stare quello che c'è 

 

Lo sospettavo  :Wink: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ti sei risposto da solo: usb adapter. Ne esistono diversi e per tutti i gusti, funzionanti alla perfezione con linux e spesso anche con macosx. Sono solitamente molto compatti (stile pennine di memoria usb), non particolarmente fastidiosi.

 

Non so perchè ma pensavo a qualcosa di ingombrante, ho visto il dlink e credo proprio che prenderò quello.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Dimenticavo: so che ci stanno alcuni personaggi di buona volontà che stanno lavorando sui driver per linux dell'airport extreme, dei developer debian se non ricordo male. Quindi si tratta di tempo, la soluzione usb può essere un valido rincalzo per ingannare l'attesa dei driver 

 

Speriamo bene.

Grazie Shev, mi hai convinto, era l'unica cosa che mi tratteneva dall'acquisto. Mi sono innamorato dell'ibook12 di un mio amico installandoci gentoo e non oso immaginare cosa succederà su di un pbook  :Very Happy: 

Solo una cosa, non sono ancora passato in un apple store ad informarmi se è possibile/conveniente modificare la configurazione proprosta sul sito. Ovvero non prendere l'airport in attesa dei drivers ed aggiungerla successivamente. Voi che dite?

----------

## doom.it

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Solo una cosa, non sono ancora passato in un apple store ad informarmi se è possibile/conveniente modificare la configurazione proprosta sul sito. Ovvero non prendere l'airport in attesa dei drivers ed aggiungerla successivamente. Voi che dite?

 

1) Apple store in Europa non ce ne sono ancora  :Wink:  Come negozi "specializzati" a Milano consiglio Mac@work oppure la sempre ottima FNAC di via torino, entrambi riforniti, cortesi e preparati

2) non credo si possa togliere la scheda airport dai nuovi modelli di pbook, non è un opzione prevista dall Apple Store ( www.apple.it -> store ) quindi non è possibile farlo. 

3) sconsiglio personalizzazioni: sono possibili solo da Apple Store (sempre quello online), fanno aspettare piu tempo e i componenti costano di piu (leggi la RAM). Se anche fosse possibile rimuovere la scheda airport ti farebbero uno sconto molto piu modesto del prezzo della scheda... e quando arriveranno i driver varrà proprio la pena averla...

Detto questo: good luck  :Wink: 

----------

## neon

 *doom.it wrote:*   

> 1) Apple store in Europa non ce ne sono ancora  Come negozi "specializzati" a Milano consiglio Mac@work oppure la sempre ottima FNAC di via torino, entrambi riforniti, cortesi e preparati

 

Ups intendevo negozio specializzato, siccome qui a CT L'unico negozio che tratta esclusivamente mac è anche apple center (centro assistenza) mi sono confuso  :Smile: 

----------

## n3m0

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Dimenticavo: so che ci stanno alcuni personaggi di buona volontà che stanno lavorando sui driver per linux dell'airport extreme, dei developer debian se non ricordo male. Quindi si tratta di tempo, la soluzione usb può essere un valido rincalzo per ingannare l'attesa dei driver 

 

Dite che ce la fanno per settembre/ottobre (spero di prenderlo per allora, il 12" iBook)?

Sto per fare una domanda da ignorante (nel senso che ignora quello che sta per dire)...i driver delle periferiche sotto OSX non fanno parte del progetto Open Source Darwin?

Se così fosse, in realta', credo sarebbe gia' stato fatto il porting del driver...

Quindi immagino che non lo sia...

Boh.

Chi mi illumina?   :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> Dite che ce la fanno per settembre/ottobre (spero di prenderlo per allora, il 12" iBook)?

 

Non ne ho idea, bisognerebbe chiedere a loro. Sul forum gentoo ppc c'era un topic che accennava a questa cosa, prova a chidere lì (e poi tienici informati  :Razz: )

 *Quote:*   

> i driver delle periferiche sotto OSX non fanno parte del progetto Open Source Darwin? Se così fosse, in realta', credo sarebbe gia' stato fatto il porting del driver...

 

No, non fanno parte del codice rilasciato come opensource, magari  :Smile: 

Tornando ai consigli per gli acquisti, io consiglio di prendere il pbook sullo store online della apple, soprattutto se sei studente: sicuramente lì ti fanno il prezzo più basso, nel caso tu sia studente fanno veramente un bello sconto. L'airport prendila cmq, vedrai che almeno con macosx la userai  :Wink: 

Inoltre sullo store online puoi eventualmente fare modifiche come l'hd più capiente o da 5400 rpm (cosa che consiglio), etc etc

La sola cosa sconsigliata dell'applestore è la ram, più costosa che altrove (però  certificata e perfettamente funzionate, cosa che spesso non accade con altra ram accoppiata al pbook). Attenderai qualche giorno in più rispetto ad un negozio con disponibilità immediata, ma imho ne vale la pena.l

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tornando ai consigli per gli acquisti, io consiglio di prendere il pbook sullo store online della apple, soprattutto se sei studente: sicuramente lì ti fanno il prezzo più basso, nel caso tu sia studente fanno veramente un bello sconto.
> 
> 

 

Lo sconto studenti puoi averlo anche nei normali store. La mia ragazza ha preso un pbook 12" a Roma, e ha avuto lo sconto studenti

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'airport prendila cmq, vedrai che almeno con macosx la userai 
> 
> Inoltre sullo store online puoi eventualmente fare modifiche come l'hd più capiente o da 5400 rpm (cosa che consiglio), etc etc
> ...

 

Attendi molto di più di un normale negozio. Io ci ho preso un ibook e ho aspettato parecchio, ma ho potuto configurarlo come volevo. La ram non conviene assolutamente prenderla da là. Basta andare in uno store apple per avere ram certificata a prezzi decenti.

----------

## shev

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Lo sconto studenti puoi averlo anche nei normali store. La mia ragazza ha preso un pbook 12" a Roma, e ha avuto lo sconto studenti
> 
> 

 

Sei sicuro? Questa sarebbe una cosa interessante, finora usavo molto lo store online per gli sconti education (oltre che per personalizzazioni varie), ma se mi dici che li fanno anche negli store normali potrei rivedere le mie abitudini. Grazieper l'info  :Smile: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   Lo sconto studenti puoi averlo anche nei normali store. La mia ragazza ha preso un pbook 12" a Roma, e ha avuto lo sconto studenti
> 
>  
> 
> Sei sicuro? Questa sarebbe una cosa interessante, finora usavo molto lo store online per gli sconti education (oltre che per personalizzazioni varie), ma se mi dici che li fanno anche negli store normali potrei rivedere le mie abitudini. Grazieper l'info 

 

Non tutti gli store lo fanno, ma quelli convenzionati apple. In pratica quelli che fanno i prezzi uguali all'apple store. Trovi anche sul sito apple la lista. Sono sicuro perchè sempre a quel negozio ci ho preso, oltre al pbook per la donna, due schede airport extreme, tutto con lo sconto studenti. Prezzo identico allo store education   :Wink:  Questi store, di solito su richiesta, ti fannno anche le personalizzazioni, ma l'attesa è lunga perchè li richiedono direttamente a apple, e quindi fai la stessa trafila dell'apple store.

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Che io sappia l'airport extreme ancora non è supportata da linux, quindi niente rete wireless ibook/linux 
> 
> (se nell'ultima settimana fosse cambiato qualcosa smentitemi, mi fareste felice!)

 

No e probabilmente non cambierà mai. Mi sembra che il produttore abbia detto he non li rilascerà e che nessuno lavori,ne voglia lavorare sul reverse engineering.   :Crying or Very sad: 

Contrariamente all'airport a 11mb che funziona benissimo su linux.

----------

## n3m0

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non tutti gli store lo fanno, ma quelli convenzionati apple. [..] Questi store, di solito su richiesta, ti fannno anche le personalizzazioni, ma l'attesa è lunga perchè li richiedono direttamente a apple, e quindi fai la stessa trafila dell'apple store.

 

Confermo, c'è anche a Napoli da me.

----------

## shev

 *Ibanez-RgX wrote:*   

> Non tutti gli store lo fanno, ma quelli convenzionati apple

 

Perfetto, ne ho giusto uno a pochi chilometri da casa. Grazie mille ancora  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> No e probabilmente non cambierà mai. Mi sembra che il produttore abbia detto he non li rilascerà e che nessuno lavori,ne voglia lavorare sul reverse engineering

 

Sull'airport extreme non esserne così sicuro, come dicevo in un post precedente c'è qualche volenteroso che si sta dilettando con il reverse engeneering sull'extreme, speriamo bene. 

Sul produttore sono d'accordo, la broadcom pare seriamente fregarsene delle proteste di chi vuole i driver anche per i sistemi non-windows  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Ibanez-RgX

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Sull'airport extreme non esserne così sicuro, come dicevo in un post precedente c'è qualche volenteroso che si sta dilettando con il reverse engeneering sull'extreme, speriamo bene. 
> 
> Sul produttore sono d'accordo, la broadcom pare seriamente fregarsene delle proteste di chi vuole i driver anche per i sistemi non-windows 

 

Ah se ne stanno occupando?   :Very Happy:   Leggevo da poco in alcune ml e newsgroup su apple che non c'era nessuno che voleva farlo. Beh ne sarei davvero felice almeno vedo come va il "bestio" con gentoo.   :Cool: 

----------

